# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikennefoorumista

## Aleksi.K

Yhtä asiaa olen ihmetellyt, että miks täällä vaan busseista, ratikoista ja metroista jauhetaan.. On se joukkoliikenne muutakin kun vaan sitä että noita mitä edeltä mainitsin, kuten vr:n kaukoliikenne, lentoliikenne ym. eikö niille vois laittaa oma tänne näin.. Ja jos ei, niin ehkä silloin nimi "Joukkoliikennefoorumi" ei ole oikein sopiva, vaan ehkä jokin bussi/linja-auto-sanalla alkava..

----------


## kuukanko

Saa täällä keskustella myös VR:n kaukoliikenteestä (ja siitä puhutaankin Junat-osiossa) ja lentoliikenteessä (alueella Muuta joukkoliikenteestä).

----------

